# Hogna aspersa? Help verify species, Upstate newyork 'wolf spider' species



## Perocore (Apr 18, 2012)

*Hogna aspersa? Help verify species please. (pics now)*

Okay, so my sister and I were outside looking for red newt efts, and my sister lifted up a log and screamed; "Big spider! Big spider!" so I, naturally, ran over to see what it was. It turned out to be a large (for what we usually see), dark colored female spider. So, I, being curious, as I've never seen one like her before, I scooped her into a container, set up a tank for her, put her in it, and then was pleased to have had her down two hisser nymphs in the 15 minutes I've had her.

I haven't taken a picture of her yet, since I only just finished setting up her tank and feeding her, but here's what I know as of now:
*Location:* Upstate New york
*Temperature:* High 40's f
*Length:* About 24mm
*Coloration:* Abdomen appears black, but is dark brown with some lighter browns and grays flecked around, and overall 'velvet' look. Carapace is the same dark brown, but with a lighter, tannish/golden stripe down the middle. Six eyes, incredibly fast, long legs are also dark brown.
*Behavior:* Easily startled by light, seems to have excellent eye sight, when in the light she runs around frantically looking for shelter, as soon as it isn't so bright, she settles down. The first hisser nymph I put in she stalked for a bit, staying close, then paused when the hisser started to climb, as soon as the hisser stopped moving she pounced on it and snagged it with ease, she did not wrap the hisser up at all, but simply devoured it as-is. 

I'm thinking that she's a Hogna aspersa, but I'm not certain, as I didn't notice any leg bands. If not, I'd say she's most certainly in the Hogna genus. I'll get some images ASAP.

EDIT: Here's some pictures, hard to make out...but it's not like I can pick her up! Oh, forgot to mention, by her fangs there's a bright orange/red triangle...not sure if that makes sense...














Thanks,
_Pero_​


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't believe _Hogna_ are found in NY, my memory could be serving me wrong. I would also say, you might get an answer to your question on what the exact species is, but I personally would take it with a grain of salt. These types of wolf spiders are difficult to even get a conclusive genus ID, let alone species.

I posted on another thread, that is active right now, for someone who was also looking to ID a NY wolf spider.

You can read that thread "Help ID this spider?" which most the information should be as accurate for you as that thread.

To sum it up tho, you have 5 possible genre in NY, I believe.

_Arctosa sp.
Pardosa sp.
Pirata sp.
Rabidosa sp.
Trochosa sp._

You likely also have a _Trochosa sp._ which are quite common in and around homes in the NY area.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 19, 2012)

Both Hogna helluo and H. aspersa occur in New York state.  The spider pictured is not aspersa. Hogna carolinensis is also found in NY.  carolinensis from  the north-east tend to be more pale gray in color.   A well lit ventral photo could help.  It could be a drab colored helluo or another genus altogether as Ciphor stated.  If the body alone is 24 mm Hogna is a good candidate.  Geolycosa get large too, but I do not believe it is that genus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perocore (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, took a closer look at her, no leg bands and the stripe isn't quite the right color...so not aspersa...

...I couldn't find at H. carolinensis images that really helped at all...really what I want to know is if there's a danger in keeping her. According to what I've read, a 'wolf spider's' bite is not dangerous to a human, even less potent than a T's, but that they are very willing to bite, are nocturnal, and that they aren't long lived.

She's one of the largest wild-spiders I have ever seen up here, though she's dwarfed by these odd, massive spiders that live south of me (seriously, I'm talking T-sized spiders). 

I'll try to get some better shots of her, though I guess they wouldn't help much...unfortunately there's no one up here that I know who could help ID her...


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 19, 2012)

Perocore said:


> Yeah, took a closer look at her, no leg bands and the stripe isn't quite the right color...so not aspersa...
> 
> ...I couldn't find at H. carolinensis images that really helped at all...really what I want to know is if there's a danger in keeping her. According to what I've read, a 'wolf spider's' bite is not dangerous to a human, even less potent than a T's, but that they are very willing to bite, are nocturnal, and that they aren't long lived.
> 
> ...


Here is a bugguide bite report for _Hogna carolinensis_ bugguide.net/node/view/125077/bgimage

Has images and description of symptoms. In general it is a bee sting equivalent bite from what I have read, but anyone can be capable of having potentially worse symptoms, and this spider is capable of delivering a good amount of venom in a bite.


----------

